# Foster Constipated to the EXTREME - Update



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

So Buddha (our foster that we've had for almost two years now) has apparently been constipated for at LEAST two weeks, but more than likely three. 

My mom and I didn't know, because we each clean the litter boxes. But we noticed there was a problem when she stopped eating (after week one), drinking very minimally, and dropped a notable amount of weight. We talked to one another and realized she hadn't had a bowel movement in quite some time. 

She's been having some anal seepage for a while. Not diarrhea, but it just sort of leaked out and she had no control over it. 

We let the owner of the rescue know that she had anal seepage, not eating, hardly drinking, and dropped quite a bit of weight. I felt her stomach to see if I could feel anything and it felt hard. Not being a vet, I didn't know what it meant, but I know a hard tummy is never a good sign. 

A week and a half passes before she gives us the okay to take her to the vet. 

Took her to the vet yesterday. They took an x-ray and her ENTIRE colon is FULL of rock hard fecal matter. 
I had to leave her there for the day so they could do enemas and try and get a bowel movement from her. 

They gave her two enemas and even tried getting some out manually, but they didn't get anything. 
They sent me home with some liquid RX stool softener and told us to give her sub-q fluids and only offer her canned food. (She's still not eating). 

Took her back to the vet today so they could do enema treatments throughout the day. That was a few hours ago, so we're keeping our fingers crossed....

What are our options? The rescue owner is telling us to get suppositories (baby Fleet), Miralax, and cod liver oil to give to her. 
Would it be safe to give her all of this? Obviously I'm going to listen to what the vet says first.... 
I understand that she's running a rescue and needs to save money, but her ENTIRE colon is COMPLETELY full of rock-hard fecal matter that she cannot pass on her own. I'm not sure if the vets will want to opt for surgery, or if they do, if the owner will want to have us put her down..... 

The vet did mention mega colon and that she runs possible risk, but she didn't say she had it. 

Help? Is there anything we can do besides what the vet says and (maybe?) what the rescue owner says? 
I'm a little (okay, a lot) hesitant to go by what the rescue owner says. She wanted to give her anti-diarrhea meds for the anal seepage.... I know she has a ton of experience with cats, but at the end of the day, she's not a vet....


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Kitty has pretty much the same issue, except she does not have the rock hard stool in her colon. What I did was give her canned pumpkin mixed with water. Since your cat isn't eating or drinking I would try syringing the canned pumpkin mixed with water to her, give about 40mL, that is what it took for Kitty to poop. I hope your cat gets better soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought pumpkin was given to help with diarrhea?


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

But it can also be given to help with constipation in cats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I use slippery elm for my pets. It works for both diarrhea and constipation.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I would NOT give pumpkin OR Miralax. Both could make things MUCH worse for the cat until the current stool obstruction is passed or removed.

Fluids are ESSENTIAL, so definitely give subQ fluids per vet's instructions. Rather than cod liver oil, ask the vet about giving a hairball remedy like Cat Lax, Laxatone, or similar. Those will help lubricate the GI tract so that the stool can be passed more easily. Slippery Elm can have the same lubricating effect, so I recommend it, as well. Stool softeners can take several days to soften constipated stool, so keep giving the RX stool softener per vet's instructions.

The cat is in a lot of pain, I can assure you, so a non-constipating pain med (NOT Metacam) would also be advisable. You should discuss this with the vet ASAP.

If the cat can not pass this stool within the next 48 hrs (at the MAX), surgical removal may be the only option to relieve her pain and save her life. If I were you, I would not allow this to drag out any longer than that. At this point, every hour she goes without eating puts her liver at high risk of developing hepatic lipidosis, if she hasn't developed it already. If it comes down to it, save her surgically, or put her out of her misery.

Laurie


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

THREE WEEKS??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
POOOR CAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG. 
I have nothing to add except the horror I feel. Some cats never cry when they are in pain and do not act differently so unless you are super watchful, there is no way to know (we have 3 cats and they are indoor/outdoor so unless someone is crying or complaining, I have NO idea who poo-ed, if or when).
I'm so glad the cat is at the vet and hopefully they can relieve the pain ASAP.
Poor little thing!!!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I know she's in a lot of pain. I almost cried when I saw the x-rays. I know how bad my stomach hurts when I'm even just a little backed up - I can't imagine how painful she is right now. And she's still so sweet. Leave it to cats, the pros of hiding their pain....  

It just kinda sucks being in the 'foster' position. We can't give the vet total freedom to do what they need to just because the rescue is paying for it. We love her, but at the same time, she's not 'our' cat.... Just sort of a crappy position....


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Vet just called us.... We're gonna go pick her up. She's yet to defecate..... 

Looking at our options.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

laurief said:


> I would NOT give pumpkin OR Miralax. Both could make things MUCH worse for the cat until the current stool obstruction is passed or removed.
> 
> Fluids are ESSENTIAL, so definitely give subQ fluids per vet's instructions. Rather than cod liver oil, ask the vet about giving a hairball remedy like Cat Lax, Laxatone, or similar. Those will help lubricate the GI tract so that the stool can be passed more easily. Slippery Elm can have the same lubricating effect, so I recommend it, as well. Stool softeners can take several days to soften constipated stool, so keep giving the RX stool softener per vet's instructions.
> 
> ...


The canned pumpkin mixed with water has worked for Kitty when she was constipated. So yes pumpkin is good as it has a lot of fiber and will push the poop through. Yes hydration is necessary to keep things lubricated. That is why I mentioned canned pumpkin mixed with water. When I gave Kitty 40mL of it, she pooped.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I asked the vet if (realistically) she thought that Buddha would have a bowel movement on her own since she's been constipated for so long. She said that she highly doubted it at this point. 

We opted for a sedated enema. They're going to sedate her and flush her out. They'll put her on meds that will stimulate her colon muscles (if they can be stimulated), which she'll likely have to be on for the rest of her life (if it works). 

My main worry is that we don't know what initially caused the constipation, so it could very well happen again, especially now that her colon muscles are likely compromised. 

But we'll see what happens. If she gets constipated again, then we'll likely make a decision then....


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

sweetcuddles, this is an entirely different situation. This cat's ENTIRE colon is impacted with dry, constipated stool that has been there for up to three weeks without movement. Even non-surgical veterinary procedures have been unsuccessful at moving the stool. PUMPKIN WILL MAKE THIS SITUATION WORSE FOR THE CAT! Please, PLEASE, DO NOT GIVE THIS CAT PUMPKIN UNTIL AND UNLESS *ALL *CONSTIPATED STOOL IS REMOVED FROM HER SYSTEM!


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

The only thing she's going to get is what the vet prescribed, sub-q fluids, and some cod liver oil. (Vet okay'd it). 

But honestly, I have only ever heard of pumpkin being used to harden stools - not help with constipation....


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

Well, my Girlie developed megacolon and was placed on propulsid for the rest of her life. I believe the diet they put her on was a Hills prescription high fiber diet at the time (15 years ago). Today, were she still with us, I would give her a different food but the propulsid still would have been part of her regimen.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Konotashi I'll be keeping Buddha in my thoughts and prayers and hoping that the vet can help her. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG this is so sad, for both Buddha and you...just wanted to add my sympathies and prayers...
Big HUG ♡♡♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Pumpkin can be very useful in preventing constipation, because it does help to bulk up and soften newly forming stool. It can NOT, however, affect constipated stool already in the cat's system, esp. if the stool is severely impacted. And if too much pumpkin or any other fiber source is given, it can make constipation worse instead of better.

There is much that can be done to prevent future constipation in your foster cat. I've dealt with several cats who have been (or are currently) subject to chronic constipation. Miralax is a lifesaver for these cats, but it is a preventive, not a remedy for currently constipated stool in the cat's system. Maintaining proper hydration is also a key factor in preventing constipation, which means a canned food only diet (NO kibble), and possibly regular subQ fluid administrations if she is not maintaining proper hydration on her own.

It also goes without saying that ongoing vigilant observation will be required to make sure that any future constipation is addressed immediately before it becomes unmanageable at home. Constipation caught quickly can generally be alleviated with Laxatone, Slippery Elm, and subQ fluids. In worse cases, a stool softener and/or enema may be required.

If this girl can be successfully cleaned out, and if her liver hasn't been compromised by the lack of nutrition for the last few weeks, her condition should be successfully manageable. Even if she does have megacolon, many of the same strategies can successfully manage that condition, as well. And even if she has developed hepatic lipidosis, that, too, can be treated with assisted feeding until her liver repairs and her appetite returns.

I'm glad that the rescue hasn't given up on this cat, and I'm so glad that you are there to advocate and take care of her. She's going to need a compassionate and committed caretaker, and it sounds like she's got one in you.

Laurie


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I hope that your cat gets well soon. I am sorry you have to go through this. You are a good cat owner.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, I meant to give you these two links, both to comprehensive information about feline constipation, its treatments and preventatives:

Feline Constipation Home Page
Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Constipation


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> The only thing she's going to get is what the vet prescribed, sub-q fluids, and some cod liver oil. (Vet okay'd it).
> 
> But honestly, I have only ever heard of pumpkin being used to harden stools - not help with constipation....


It does help with constipation. Read my threads about my mom's cat Kitty. She is still constipated and dehydrated. I an trying to keep her hydrated with sub-q fluids.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I was only saying I've ever heard it being used for diarrhea, not constipation. I'm not discrediting you. 
I think giving Buddha anything aside from what the vet says is okay at this point may very well be dangerous, though, even regular dry food.
She won't eat anything, though. (Can't say I blame her).

She did have some diarrhea, though. Hopefully that's the stool softener kicking in. This is the second night she's been on them. 
It wasn't just leakage - she actually went in her litter box and a little plopped out. It was just a tiny bit, so I have a little bit more optimism about her muscles not being totally done and gone. Hopefully that's a good sign....

My mom and I are going to let each other know when we clean her litter box or give her food now so we can efficiently monitor bowel movements and food intake after the sedated enema procedure.

Before, we would both clean litter boxes and fill food when it was necessary, so we didn't realize she wasn't eating or pooping until she started losing weight and talked to one another and told each other that neither one of us had filled her (dry) food in about a week nor cleaned poop from her box in so long....

I just hope she's able to get through this okay.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I will add that she will only be getting wet food after this with fish oil from now on, per vet's recommendation.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm glad that your vet made that dietary recommendation. It is a VERY important one! I will add that mixing hot water into her canned food to make "canned food soup" that she can lap up will increase her hydration, which will further reduce chance of constipation. Most cats LOVE to lick up "gravy", so canned food soup is quite popular with them.

Laurie


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

She's been there since the vet opened this morning. It's just a little after 3:00 now. I'm not sure when exactly her appointment was or when they started the procedure, but I haven't heard anything. I'm getting worried. 

I'm trying to stay optimistic, but at the same time, I'm trying not to let my hopes get too high....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Prayers for her and for you and Big HUG...
I really hope it will be good news for you.


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

I just want to send a great big dollop of good ol' Irish luck your way. As well as some hugs and sympathy, I really hope all works out for your baby and you can put this ordeal behind you


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

So the vet called yesterday....
They were hardly able to get anything out, and what they WERE able to get out was like cement (as the vet described it).

They kept her overnight to see if she would pass any softer stool on her own, and they're going to repeat the procedure today....

If it doesn't work today, we may opt to let her go instead of subjecting her to more procedures and prolonging her pain....


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear...poor Buddha. I hope they some out today...


----------



## Fountainhead (May 2, 2010)

I hope Buddha will be ok. I'm curious, was surgery to remove the impacted stool even an option in this case?


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Any update on Buddha? Thinking of you guys all day.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

They were able to clear her colon out today, but they did keep her overnight again just to be sure she'll be able to defecate on her own.

I'm so excited to bring her home tomorrow. I'm not sure if she's passed anything on her own as of yet, so we've yet to see if her muscles are still functional, but we're staying optimistic. Hopefully she will have passed something by the time we pick her up tomorrow.

She'll probably be staying on the stool softeners for a while and hopefully pain meds (I imagine after two sedated enemas, she's gonna be sore).

Keeping fingers crossed for our Buddha belly.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! That is Great News! Yeah!!!
Yes no doubt she's going to be in pain from all of that, poor girl, she'll be happy to be home where she can calm down and finally relax and you'll be able to as well!
I was thinking about her earlier and had checked a couple times for an update on her, so glad I checked again! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh that is great! I've been watching for an update. Hopefully she will be fine. Good job taking such good care of her!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh thank GOD! Poor thing's going to be exhausted and probably very sore, but she's also got to be feeling soooooo much better with the concrete out of her GI tract! I assume that the vet will prescribe ongoing subQ fluids for a while to keep her GI tract well lubricated and her body hydrated. She should also start on Miralax immediately and receive that every day to help prevent any more constipation.

How old is this cat? Has bloodwork been run on her during all of these hospital visits? If not, that could provide important diagnostic information that may help pinpoint the cause of the constipation so that it's more successfully avoided in the future. Bloodwork will also check the condition of her liver and kidneys, both of which could have been seriously compromised by the last few weeks.

Laurie


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my god thank goodness! I was so anxious but scared to hear updates about her. I am so relieved that they managed to clear her out. She must be feeling so much better with all that stuff out of her. I am hoping she will start doing better soon! Thank you for the update.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Konotashi, How is Buddha doing now?
Hope all is going well since you got her home.


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh wow, I've only just seen the update. I'm SO happy all seems to be working out and your kitty is on the road to recovery  Keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

She was on some pain meds for the soreness, sub-q fluids, and a prescription canned diet which she may need for the rest of her life, and is still being given the lactulose.
Unfortunately, she has yet to eat since she's been home....

We've even tried giving her baby food to no avail. We're at a loss. We've even attempted force feeding, as she needs to eat, but we don't want to stress her out too much. She's already been through so much....


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been checking and checking and hopeful she would make it.
Can you dilute the baby food with broth to the point it is mostly watery and give her that? Even a little would help.
I bet she is terrified to eat for fear it will happen again....the pain associated with food. POOR THING. I know cats don't really do well with cream, but maybe she would take a little of it or yogurt (plain, unsweetened) to help rebuild her flora.
DO keep us posted. We are all crossing fingers and hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh poor poor baby! You might need to give her some watery food paste via syringe. She is probably too scared to eat and also not feeling well. I hope she feels better


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Was bloodwork ever run on her by the vet? If not, and with her not eating much of anything for weeks, there's a VERY STRONG likelihood that she has developed hepatic lipidosis (fatty liver disease). If she does have HL, she will not eat on her own. The ONLY treatment for HL is getting food into her, one way or another. And I don't mean a few licks here and there. She MUST get ADEQUATE and FULL nourishment into her system EVERY DAY to stop the lethal process of HL. If you aren't comfortable assist feeding her, or if you can't get enough food into her system that way, then you may need to take her back to the vet to have a feeding tube surgically implanted so that you can feed her through that until she's willing to start eating on her own. Please do NOT waste any more time waiting for her to eat on her own. She'll likely die before that happens. She needs you to stop worrying about stressing her and start doing what's necessary to get food into her. I'm sorry to sound so abrupt, but the time for gentle reassurances is passed. This cat needs IMMEDIATE and SUBSTANTIAL nourishment in her system!

It would be too tragic to lose this girl now after having gotten her through such a severe medical emergency. Don't give up now!

The following links will provide additional information on strategies for assist feeding and other necessary measures:

AssistFeed.com: Advice to help a sick cat who will not eat
Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Persuading Your Cat to Eat

Laurie


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Please listen to what laurief says. When our Bandit was ill at the beginning of July and he wouldn't eat, I force fed him, it sounds worse than it is. The link laurief provided is an excellent tool to help you with assist feeding. I would try everything, tuna warmed up, maybe on your fingers to entice, meat baby food, when Bandit was sick and he had a stuffed nose, fever, I tried everything and then I got a syringe and force fed. I sat beside him and put the syringe into the SIDE of his mouth and put in a bit, let him swallow and repeated, praising along the way. The vet also gave him a shot to help with his appetite which helped. And i agree with worrying about stressing the cat, she needs to eat! It's time consuming, and I was up all hours, but Bandit is now fine and I have no doubt that a big part of that is due to his assist feeding while he was ill.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

We were able to force feed her some baby food, but we're not sure how much to give her. We gave her 1/4 of a jar and are going to give her some more in a little bit. (We just gave her some about an hour ago).
Definitely don't have a problem force feeding her if that's what we have to do. How much should we start forcing her to eat?
It's Gerber chicken baby food, so I think they're 1 oz jars.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Blood work hasn't been done yet, but if she continues refusing food on her own, that will be the next step.
We just gave her the rest of the jar of baby food. Her eyes were bugged out of her head and she tried to kill me and my mom. 
I was able to get all but a few drops in her.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

That's great! Maybe she'll get the idea and try it on her own. I had a 3 ml syringe and I tried to get 5 syringe fulls at a time, and I kept track. I let Bandit have a break every several syringes and I did that several times a day. At the same time I was still trying to get him to eat on his own with tuna mostly, warmed it up and put some on my fingers and finally after 4 or 5 days he took a bite and he was back to eating pretty normally then.

I also kept track of the amount I force fed so I could inform the vet. Good job! I sure hope she starts eating on her own, it is so hard when they are feeling poorly.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Praying for this little one.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It's VERY good that you are assist feeding her now, but she needs a lot more than 1 oz. She needs at least 5-6 oz per day, and it should be cat food, not baby food. Baby food does not meet the nutritional requirements for a feline. It contains no taurine, which is essential for felines (taurine deficiency can cause heart failure and blindness in cats). A little baby food now and then won't hurt, but her primary food should be canned cat food. You can make canned cat food the right consistency and smoothness to go through a syringe by pureeing it in a kitchen blender with a little hot water. Use pate-style canned food for this purpose.

Try to get at least 40ml per feeding into her, if possible, and if she can keep it down. If she can keep down 40 ml successfully, try increasing each feeding to 50 ml. If she regurgitates the food at 40 ml, reduce feedings to 30 ml. The goal is to feed as much per meal as she can keep down, up to 60 ml per feeding. The less you feed her per meal, the more feedings you'll have to do per day to get 5-6 total ounces into her.

Laurie


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

We'll try the water with the canned food. She kept everything we gave her down - at least so far. I'm not sure how long to expect regurgitation after feeding. 

The vet said that we needed to force feed her something (suggested the baby food) to give her digestive system a jump start. Said that since she hadn't eaten in so long, she likely had no appetite. So far she's still not taking anything on her own, but we're not giving up on her.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

We've been trying everything, and so far, she seems to only be going downhill....

We've been able to get food down her, but she's vomited everything we've given her up for the last 2 days. She can't even keep meds down.... I think Buddha's done. 
I wonder if her digestive tract has completely shut down. We give her the meds, and she vomits them up, along with foam, in less than 10 seconds. 

We're at a total loss. We're contemplating euthanasia at this point. She seems to be suffering. She has lost so much weight and she is always hiding under the bed or in the closet - something she's NEVER done before. 

If anyone has any advice on settling her stomach (if it can be done) or anything else we can POSSIBLY try, it would be greatly appreciated.... We don't want to make her suffer, but we also want to make sure we've tried everything before giving up on her....


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. I wonder if the meds are making her nauseous? Does the vet have any suggestions? I keep trying to come up with some idea that might help. I'm wondering if stopping the meds might help and I think the vet may have something for nausea? I'm saying an extra prayer for Buddha tonight.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

We were thinking that, but the medicine we gave her today was to get her appetite going and it's to help with nausea. We gave it to her before anything else and she hacked it up in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is a very sad turn of events...
Poor Buddha, she has been through so much...
You have been doing your best to help her...
It does sound to me, like she's decided to give up....
This makes me feel so sad for both of you.
I've been following this thread since you started and was praying for a miracle for her...


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

She needs to go to the Vet as soon as you can get her there....it's now, by my reckoning of your very first post, the third week of this crisis....and, for two of those weeks, she doesn't seem to have eaten.....she's probably having liver failure based on that. Fatty Liver disease itself will cause anorexia. You have to take her in, have her seen.......at this point, imo, a feeding tube may be the only option. I have no idea of the usual costs for that, no idea what, if any arrangement the shelter may have with the Vet nor what the shelter can afford.

Whatever is going to happen, you must get her in.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Take her to the vet TOMORROW (better yet, take her NOW), have bloodwork run and find out if she has hepatic lipidosis (which I'm guessing she does). If she does, have a feeding tube put in so that you can feed her more easily. 

Join the following group and explain the cat's condition and health/inappetance history over the last 6 weeks. Ask for their guidance and discuss their recommendations with your vet.

Feline-Assisted-Feeding : Feline-Assisted-Feeding

Read through the links at this Google search:

https://www.google.com/search?q=fel...69i57j69i62l3.6662j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Those links will teach you what you need to know about Hepatic Lipidosis so that you can treat the cat appropriately and give her the best possible chance of survival and recovery.

Laurie


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

If she does have liver failure or fatty liver disease, will tube feeding help her? Or if her liver is done, does that mean she's too far gone? 

Either way, she's going to be seen by a vet.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If she has Hepatic Lipidosis (fatty liver) a feeding tube may be the ONLY way to save her life. At this point, though, she has apparently been in a state of starvation for weeks, so there could be any number of things starting to fail in her body. This is why you MUST have bloodwork run IMMEDIATELY in order to diagnose her condition. We can't answer your question about whether she's too far gone. She needs to be diagnosed by a vet. If she can be saved, she may also require hospitalization for several days so that they can monitor her for refeeding sickness. This cat is so critically ill that every second counts now.

Laurie


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll be honest - the rescue owner is frustrating right now. 
Don't get me wrong, I am SO grateful she was willing to spend the money to get her seen by the vet and go through all of the treatments and basically left it up to us as to what we wanted to do, but right now, it feels like she's making us prolong her suffering. 

She's going to give Buddha antibiotics. Why, I have no idea.... 
I think she's frustrated that we want to make the decision to let her go after she's spent all that money, but at this point, there are two options. Spend more money (which - understandably - she doesn't want to do), or have her put down. I guess there's a third option, which is to let her die a slow, horrid death, which we will not allow to happen....


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Konotashi said:


> If she does have liver failure or fatty liver disease, will tube feeding help her? Or if her liver is done, does that mean she's too far gone?


I used the word "failure" similarly to the way people use it regarding kidney failure........the usual meaning of failure in these cases if NOT total shutdown, but reduced function.......the liver isn't working to the 'degree' required.

Is she too far "gone".......the only way to know is to immediately begin supportive care....feeding with a feeding tube.

Livers regenerate....they do heal and recover.

There's one more thing: (hopefully that Vet is competent - this is something s/he should know, but, you can ensure it 'clicks' with him/her by asking about it - *make sure you do!*) When 'bringing a cat back' from the edge where Fatty Liver disease is in progress, great care must be taken in the early stages of feeding.......if TOO MUCH food is used, the cat can develop "Refeeding Syndrome".........so, make sure they're on top of that.

Here's an easy read about Fatty Liver ("Hepatic Lipidosis") - at the bottom of the page, Refeeding Syndrome (Injury) is explained Hepatic Lipidosis


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> She's going to give Buddha antibiotics. Why, I have no idea....
> I think she's frustrated that we want to make the decision to let her go after she's spent all that money, but at this point, there are two options. Spend more money (which - understandably - she doesn't want to do), or have her put down. I guess there's a third option, which is to let her die a slow, horrid death, which we will not allow to happen....


If the rescue owner is insisting on antibiotics and not taking Buddha back to the vet immediately for bloodwork and a proper diagnosis, then you will be allowing the third, torturous option. Either get her to the vet for diagnosis and treatment, or get her to the vet for euthanasia. Don't torture her with antibiotics.

Laurie


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I am just weeping with no advice. Poor Buddha.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is so not right...
So many things I'd like to say (concerning rescue owner) (Biting Tongue.) :banghead:
I know you will make the right decision for
Buddha...


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I normally bite my tongue with the rescue owner, but not this time. I told her I felt the antibiotics were going to do absolutely no good and any attempts to self-medicate, assist feed at home, and give sub-q fluids are only prolonging Buddha's pain and suffering.

Buddha is going to the vet first thing in the morning.
We'll see what he says and go from there, but I'm not optimistic that she's going to make it.... Hopeful, yes, but I'm prepared for (and at this point, expecting) the worst....

I thank you all so much for your thoughts, prayers, and helpful advice.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

We're thinking of you. (((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Konotashi, Thank you for standing up for Buddha, for being her voice...
I'm having trouble writing this post because I'm afraid I'm shedding tears right now...♡♡♡


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I am wondering, could she have ruptured inside...


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

So her blood test (to check her liver) came back, and they lead to more questions than answers. Her levels (of what, not sure) are a LITTLE high, but the vet said it's nothing alarming.

He said she needs to eat every two hours to get going, but we absolutely cannot do that, simply due to work. She's going to stay at the vet and be tube fed there.

I'm very concerned that we don't know the cause of any of this. I think we should find a definitive answer before trying treatment, otherwise I feel this will continue to happen. Also, if it's something like mentioned before (rupture), I would imagine force feeding her would only cause more problems and pain, if not kill her.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ack, I had a really long post describing what the "levels" are and it got lost when my battery died and now its time for me to go to bed. In short though, the "levels" are LFTs or liver function tests. They are enzymes released by liver cells. As the liver cells are injured, they release enzymes so we use them as a marker for liver injury. If she's not eating I would expect them to be slightly elevated. Hepatic lipidosis (or at least its human equivalent) usually has elevated LFTs; my pregnant patients with the disease usually have levels about twice normal but I have no idea what it equates to in cat physiology. If you are worried about rupture, that is usually seen on an xray and is often recognizable just on clinical exam as well so your vet would most likely have been able to catch it. I'll keep her in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry, I placed that last post after just skimming through the thread, I didn't realize she had been unobstructed. My theory (to be taken with salt as I am not a vet):
She was so obstructed her bowels were likely distended - this can lead to dysmotility (bowels can't contract to move food through) and decreased appetite. If this is the case, I would think that refeeding is good for her as it will push food from the top and keep the blood supply going. This is the best I can come up with for right now.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Poor, poor little Buddha


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm glad that she is at the vet's being tube fed, and I'm hopeful that her GI tract just needs time to heal from its recent severe trauma. I am sending all healing thoughts to the little girl.

Please keep us updated on her condition.

Laurie


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wondering how Buddha is doing.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

ownedby4cats said:


> Just wondering how Buddha is doing.




Me too. Have logged in a few times today. Hope he is doing better.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been checking on the hour.....please let us know how sweet Buddha is doing.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Some good news, sort of.
The vet said she ate a very small amount on her own last night, which was a huge step forward from where we were. 
However, she has yet to take anything else on her own, so she's staying at the vet again tonight.

Hopefully she's able to come home tomorrow. We just don't want to bring her home until she's eating a good amount on her own and have to take her right back to the vet's.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm glad to hear she ate a bit on her own and here's hoping she starts eating more soon! Thank you for the update, I check the forum when I get up and when I get home from work everyday waiting for news of Buddha. She has a lot of people praying and wishing the best for her. Thank you for taking such good care of her and not giving up.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Has she POO-ed on her own!!!!???!! 
I am so relieved there are some good things going on....
of course, we never know how it turns out, but at least she is in wonderful hands.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Good news, _sort of._......you gotta be kiddin' !!! THAT's a quantum leap!:smiles

Trust me, it represents a huge step for her....one of many that she'll need to take to fully recover.

I know that it is very wise to leave her at the Vet's....my recommendation to you is that she stay there until the Vet believes she's back to fully eating.

You've spoken about how busy you and your mother are and that there's no one around during the daytime........for now, she needs to have someone around who's going to make sure that she eats regularly.

Now, one more thing....two days ago, you said



> I'm very concerned that we don't know the cause of any of this....
> 
> I think we should find a definitive answer before trying treatment, otherwise I feel this will continue to happen....


I was a little puzzled about that, because in the first post of the thread, I thought you identified a very large part of what had gone wrong with Budda.

The actual cause of her stopping eating could have been something very simple........which then lead to a cascading, escalating problem and into full-blown crisis....at least that's what I believe I've read.

Perhaps she became constipated, felt bloated...no bowel movement, no appetite....no water intake causing the stool in her intestines and rectum to dry out and harden.....

Cats are in some ways very tough little critters, but, it doesn't take very much, which, if not observed and caught early, to send a cat into decline.

There are a few precautions that I would take, if this had happened here.


feeding her an exclusively wet diet
put a clipboard at each litterbox station - every time the box is checked/cleaned, an written entry is made indicating date, time, and "deposits" removed from the box - as well, one person must be designated with this responsibility
one person must take sole responsibility for monitoring her food intake....again, a written note with date, time, amount of food given, amount of food left on the plate whenever
If you have more than one cat in the house, perhaps consider restricting her to one room for the first few days when she's back.

I have to do all of the above when I have a sick cat here - and, I'll also do it if I suspect that something isn't right. With six cats and my own busy-ness, I have to have a system so I don't overlook anything.

And, the writing down thing......I've tried not using that and, before I knew it, all memories were a blurr (and, no...that's not age-related:smile

I, too, want to say 'Good on you' for not giving up on this little one!


-btw, i sent along a pm


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Omg! I'm so glad she is doing a little better. I really hope she will get through this. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TEAM BUDDHA! Yea! We're rooting for you girl!
Prayers and Hugs! ♡♡


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I just said it was sort of an improvement since she has since refused food, but it is a HUGE improvement, nonetheless. 
We're leaving her there for one more night. I'll be picking her up tomorrow.

We are going to be writing everything down for her from now on, so this hopefully won't happen again. 

She'll be on a prescription diet for a while (if not the rest of her life). 

I'm so excited to get her back tomorrow. She's probably itching to come home!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Is she feeling a little better now? I hope she will go back to eating on her own normally. I been worried about her! GO BUDDHA GO!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm so glad that Buddha is doing better. How much is she eating on her own at the vet's? Is she still being tube fed there? Will you continue to tube feed at home to make sure she gets adequate nutrition?

Laurie


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll ask the vet how much she's eating. My mom didn't tell me anything really, besides I needed to pick her up tomorrow.
I'm not sure if she's eating an adequate amount on her own or not, or if we need to pick her up because the vet is closed after 2:00 on Saturday.

I'll keep you guys updated though.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Be sure to get some of the food she's been eating at the Vets!

You wouldn't want to force any changes on her just now, though depending on 'where she's at', conservatively offering her some other choices might be a consideration.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Picked her up about an hour ago. She was SO happy to see me! Rubbing against the kennel, meowing. 

The vet said she's eating a good amount on her own, and hopes that she'll return to eating a normal amount now that she's home and comfortable. 
He gave her a bunch of options, and she chose the Friskies. He wants to get her on a better food eventually, but we're all ecstatic that she's eating without assistance.

We were told not to give her the appetite stimulant unless she refuses to eat, as it's counter productive. She hates that medicine and she hacks it back up.

But for right now, we're just glad she's home and eating!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And I asked before so apologies for the repetition, but she is pooping on her own now, right?? Does she look in pain when she goes??
I am elated to hear Buddha is on the mend!!! WOOOOHOOOOO.
I confess I have thought of her night and day now......


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Thank the Powers That Be!
I've been pulling for Buddha ever since this started!
Hope she's over the hump now and headed for better times!
Pictures?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooray!!! I'm so happy Buddha is better. Been so anxious to hear good updates. That's awesome she's eating on her own. Welcome home, Buddha! She must be so relieved.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh I'm so happy to read this today!! Yippeee. Such great news! Yes we need pictures of Buddha!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I just read this thread for the first time. What a stressful time it's been for you, and for little Buddha! 

I hope she's still doing well?


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

She did leave a little surprise for us in the litter box earlier today. Never thought I'd be so happy to see a turd! Haha.

She only ate a little bit (better than nothing!) so hopefully once everything calms down and she settles back in, everything will return to normal. We are SOOO happy!!!

I'll post some pics for you guys before too long!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Konotashi said:


> She only ate a little bit (better than nothing!)...
> 
> so hopefully once everything calms down and she settles back in, everything will return to normal.


She's eating on her own......but, only a little, and, certainly _*not enough*_.

I know we talked about making written notes about 'litterbox deposits' (date/type/etc)......but, I can't remember if food was included under note-taking.

I think it needs to be.......I remember saying that my experience has shown me that, after even a couple/few days...everything's a blur.

Catching the details of appetite loss early is key to preventing serious consequences down the road.

So.......now we have a diary for the intake...and the discharges!:wink:


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Yay turd! I hope she will keep improving. Please watch her closely. We are all rooting for her!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm glad shes back home! Definitely have to get food into her...and keep her hydrated!
Keep us posted!
Prayers and Hugs ♡♡♡


----------



## wide_awake (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a megacolon cat (in an advanced stage, he is 12) who I now give home enemas too.

There are many important things for your cat right now: to stay hydrated, to eat, and to keep pooping. I don't know how many cats you have right now, but you must monitor this cat's fecal matter at all times to make sure she is going (also make sure it is not too dry or too hard; this would be painful for her to pass and may also be indicative of the beginning stages of megacolon). The fact that you didn't notice for at least two weeks that the cat had not defecated (even with two people scooping) honestly alarms me. 

Should she have megacolon, it is usually treated with a stool softener like lactulose (or now apparently miralax...that was not around when my cat was at this stage) and a medicine called cisapride (a pill), which helps with the motility of the stool, i.e., moving it along the colon and out. I have also read about many benefits of megacolon cats and a grain-free diet. 

Best wishes to you and I hope the cat recovers quickly and lives a long and happy life.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

She ate a lot more today! I think she just needed to settle down from all the recent stress.

We can tell she feels MUCH better. She's not hiding anymore, comes out to see us, and just LOOKS happier. 

She has her own room, as she does NOT like other cats, so monitoring her food intake and bowel movements will be easier.

We are SOOO super happy that she's on her way back to normal. 
And if she has any signs of not eating or pooping, we're taking her right back in.

The vet said she may not pass stools much for a little bit, as the food she's eating is low in fiber.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Yay! That is such good news!!
I'm jumping up and down!
You guys are Terrific for hanging in there for and with her!
You were her Voice! :thumbup:


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

That is such good news! Kuddos to you for fighting for her so hard. We still need a picture of Buddha. Hint Hint


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

WOOOHOOO
Amazing the things we take for granted till they become a problem!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeeees! We want a pic!


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

So Buddha ate very, very little on Wednesday and nothing yesterday, so she's back at the vet's today. I think they're gonna do bloodwork today.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear this...poor thing! I thought she was starting to feel better. It's a good thing you are keeping good eye on her. I hope she feels better soon! She deserves it.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Now they're afraid it's fatty liver. They said her skin is yellow (we didn't know - can't see her skin or irises....) so they're going to check her liver again.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry. Poor, poor little Buddha.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Sending good thoughts.
Hopeful it is not a big setback.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Gosh darn that little cat's had a tough go of it. 

I'm just really glad for her she's had such an attentive and thoughtful caregiver since she came to you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Poor little girl...
Prayers and Hugs
Thank you for not giving up on her!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Any update on Buddha? Hope he is doing better?


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, please an update. Hope she is doing okay.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry for update delay. 

She just came home today. (8/20). 5 days after being at the vet's.... 

They didn't do bloodwork or liver values because the rescue owner wouldn't allow them to do so, and my mom has spent several hundred dollars out of her own pocket, otherwise she would have paid for it herself....

But they were unable to get her to eat on her own and she is still fairly jaundiced.... 

They sent her home with the RX food that is easy to syringe feed her with and they told us to make sure that she gets no less than a can of that per day. They told us we may have to do it for a month or more, but if that's what it takes, then we'll do it. 

My mom and I swapped places (she's now doing the feeding and I'm holding her). This arrangement is working out much better. It's more efficient, as my mom was cuddling her (afraid to hurt her) more than holding her, and it was a pain. The main reason we switched is because my mom is on a medicine that compromises her immune system and she CANNOT afford to be scratched or bitten, and if she's holding Buddha, she's almost guaranteed to get clawed.... 

I just hope that this works, because if it doesn't, we have opted to not put her through this again, as going back and forth to the vet like this is costing a lot of money, giving us no answers, and not getting her any closer to being better. 

So hopefully persistent, daily assist feedings will get her going....


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

What a battle you and little Buddha are fighting, poor we soul. She's so lucky to have to care for her.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wondering how Buddha is doing. Hoping for an update.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Any update yet?


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

She's starting to accept the assist-feedings with less of a fight, but still no luck on getting her to eat on her own. 

There was only one night where she threw up her food, but other than that, she's been doing well. Since she's thrown up, we've been spacing out her feedings.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I can only imagine how emotionally and physically exhausting this is for you guys, as well as Buddha...
Prayers and Hugs


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I just started reading this thread last night, but I am definitely praying for her recovery and strength for you all! I'll be checking back to see how she's doing--my four furballs and I are definitely rooting for her!


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I have some sad news. Although Buddha seems to want to keep fighting, I think her body has given up. 

We've been spacing out her feedings about as much as we possibly can, but she can't hold food down. There's been several times where we will give her just one syringe and will vomit immediately afterward.... 

Depending one how she does today and tomorrow, we may or may not be helping her over the Rainbow Bridge on Friday....


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I am soooo sorry. It's been such a long hard battle for all of you and I agree, it does sound as if Buddha's body has had enough. Poor, poor wee girl. Thank you so much for fighting such a valiant and compassionate battle on her behalf but also for acknowledging that it is perhaps time to let her go. Our thoughts are with you all.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Konotashi, 
It's always a sad decision to have to make, I've been there...
When their quality of life is such that they can't enjoy anything...it's time to Free them...
Buddha's poor little body is just wore out...
I am so sorry...
You guys have done Everything you could, and more, by not giving up on her, like a lot of people might have, at the beginning of all this...
It may well be time to let her 'Run Free' at the 'Bridge'...
Prayers and Hugs


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. It's so heartbreaking and you have tried so hard, it sounds like Buddha is tired... 
Thanks for being there for her and not giving up. Prayers for all of you and Buddha.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

So sad to here about lil Buddha. Have been thinking of you alot. I have so much respect for you and your Mom for all your work and dedication to Buddha. I myself have been there making that fateful decision and although I miss my Mr Magoo I know that it was the right decision. There comes a time when the kindest decision is to end the suffering. Know this, you have been dedicated carers and she is blessed to have you as her family.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

My mom has been very back and forth about this decision, so we bought her enough cans to last her until Monday.

Unless a miracle happens and she is able to keep food down or decides to eat on her own before then, we will be letting her go.

Thank you all for the prayers, positive thoughts, and encouraging words.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, I'm so very, very sorry. I went through a similar situation about 3 weeks ago with my Katy-Did. She stopped eating and started vomiting over and over on Saturday and by Sunday she kept going into the litter box but couldn't poo. I took her to an Emergency Vet Clinic. X-ray showed a packed bowel from stomach to rectum. They gave her an enema (you could hear her screaming two counties over) but she did pass some stool. I brought her home but she wouldn't eat and still retched off and on. I was scared as I know you are. I can only imagine how painful it must have been for her to retch and vomit with a paralyzed bowel. I took her to my vet on Monday morning. I had to leave her. He did major bloodwork, re x-rayed her twice. He gave her fluids and a shot for nausea. Her x-rays showed that her bowel was working....but he found that her heart is enlarged. She's 8 and never been sick before. Now she may have megacolon (time will tell...I give her Vaseline dailey) and cardiomegaly. Not good. I take her back in a couple months for more x-rays. If her heart is still enlarged, we go to an animal cardiologist for a echocardiogram. I already have talked to my vet about quality of life. He told me we were on the same page about that. Since she came home, she has been back to her normal self. We dodged a bullet for now....but she is not out of the woods.
Your poor baby is shutting down. You've done all you could and you can be comfortable about that....but I know it won't alleviate the pain if you have to let her go. We are all with you and sharing your pain. It will be okay...just go with your heart and do what is best for her. Bless you...sending hugs and kitty prayers.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

What a wonderful situation sweet Buddha is in...people who love her and are caring for her and trying to help her. No one wants to see suffering, so if it needs to be done, she is in loving hands. Hopeful things turn around and sending good vibes for a positive outcome.


----------



## debtucson (Sep 4, 2013)

*treatment is correct*

this is a good reference
What Goes Wrong?
I had given Sir lance over the counter mini glycerine (fleet) enemas every three days, and miralax mixed in wet food. Also prescription lactulose and Cisapride in a syringe. Only the home enemas produced BM.
Good Luck. The surgery was more than $3000.USD the enemas also had become a lot less effective near the end.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Konotashi. I just wanted to drop in and let you know we are thinking of you and Buddha. Let us know how things are going when you are able to....


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Buddha and you and your mom have amassed quite the support team here on the forum.

This thread, even if it ends at the Rainbow Bridge, is very encouraging to me. It speaks to the selflessness of animal lovers and the community we are a part of.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Any news Konotashi? (((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes any update? I check the forum everyday to see if there is any news about Buddha.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

*I am FURIOUS. (Buddha Update)!*

So in a last-ditch effort to try and save Buddha's life before putting her down, the rescue owner asked for us to start a donation pool on FaceBook for her so we could have bloodwork done on her to hopefully find the problem.

Well, the rescue owner (I like to refer to her as a Google Vet) hopped onto Google and told us to try giving her steroids, since it's like a cure-all. 

We had about $200 (or $300? I don't remember) collected so Buddha could get her bloodwork done. Instead, she chose to go the cheap route and put her on steroids, rather than use the money that was donated for what we told everyone it was for. 

Today, the vet tech that is amazing and donates a ton of her time to the rescue, asked about Buddha's bloodwork. The rescue owner told her that it was done, but nothing showed up! _Buddha didn't have bloodwork done!_

I'm livid because everyone who donated assumed their money would be used toward Buddha. It wasn't. (I would be furious if I was someone who donated from FaceBook if I found out)! Also, we _still_ don't know what's wrong with Buddha because of the rescue owner wanting to cut corners and save money!

That all being said, the steroids worked almost immediately. She's eating some on her own, but not as much as she needs to, so she is still getting assist-fed a little bit. She looks a million percent better than she did a week ago. She's acting perkier, she comes downstairs now (whereas before, she'd sit in her open doorway), she's playing with toys.... 

The vet said that because the steroids took effect so quickly, she may have cancer. On steroids, he said that she could be fine for 5-6 years (if it is cancer). 
BUT we won't know because bloodwork was never done! 

I was the one who made the post asking for donations for Buddha. I will _not_ be doing it ever again, since I can't trust that the funds collected will go toward what it's 'advertised' to be for. If I DO decide to do it again, I'm going to tell everyone to donate to the vet directly, rather than the rescue.

ETA: We also just got another foster (she was previously adopted and dumped at the local shelter) and the rescue owner said that there was no need to test her for a URI since she wasn't showing signs.
Well, she's already been around my mom's cat, her other foster, Matrix, the foster cat I have, my dog, and my two ferrets. She can hardly breathe right now! (She was fine for the first few days). Full of snot, constantly wheezing and sneezing.... My mom went and got some medicine for her, but I'm worried about ALL of our other animals that have been around her!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is a shame. I agree, it seems like a breach of faith to have done this. Is there a way to offer those that donated their money back? Or is there a delicate way that a thank you note could be crafted stating that although the blood work was deemed unnecessary, other life saving measures were used with the $$$


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That's awful. I hate that. They just put a bandaid on whatever it is, without finding out what it is. Shame on them, they obviously did not have her best interest at heart. Hoping for the best for Buddah.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

UGH! That stinks. The rescues I've worked with take care of the cat first, then deal with the costs afterwards (same as you or I would do). The wellbeing of animals should take precedence.

Unfortunately, bloodwork will NOT always reveal cancer (unless it's leukemia or another cancer that affects the blood, but most cancers are not detectable with bloodwork). But, I would still recommend bloodwork as soon as possible. That could at least help them determine if the problem is elsewhere (liver or kidneys are common problems in cats). He would really need to have x-rays and ultrasounds done if they were looking for tumors. If you're going to go that route, he needs to be off the steroids otherwise they can make a tumor difficult to detect (or anything else for that matter - i.e., inflammed/enlarged kidneys, liver, pancreas, etc. could be reduced with steroids). That said, steroids can improve MANY conditions, not just cancer - pretty much any inflammatory condition (auto-immune, arthritis, the list is huge...). Did they at least take abdomnial x-rays to see if there was a blockage or impacted fecal material? 

I would probably find another rescue to work with to be honest. That's pretty shameful, and it's worst for people like you who are trying to do the best thing for these animals!


----------



## PangurBan (Sep 26, 2013)

That would make me totally furious. I would have to tell the owner exactly what I thought of that. Despicable.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

emilyatl said:


> Unfortunately, bloodwork will NOT always reveal cancer.
> 
> He would really need to have x-rays and ultrasounds done if they were looking for tumors. If you're going to go that route, he needs to be off the steroids otherwise they can make a tumor difficult to detect (or anything else for that matter - i.e., inflammed/enlarged kidneys, liver, pancreas, etc. could be reduced with steroids).
> 
> I would probably find another rescue to work with to be honest.


She's had a few x-rays taken, but it was to check her colon. I wonder if we could call the vet and see if he can find anything abnormal in the x-rays they have, or if they'd have to take more. Since she was cleared out, she has been having normal, regular stools. 
At least the bloodwork would tell us if it is or isn't something that would be detectable via blood tests. 

I suggested that to my mom (many fosters/volunteers have stopped helping out the rescue because of the owner's antics), but she has a foster failure that both she and the rescue owner know would be unadoptable otherwise (remember Jackrabbit?) and Mom doesn't want her to be able to take him away from her. 



PangurBan said:


> That would make me totally furious. I would have to tell the owner exactly what I thought of that. Despicable.


The only reason I haven't is because my mom always tries to keep the peace. It's taken just about all of my self control not to tell the rescue owner what I think about how she handled everything and is lying to people about how the funds were used, among other things.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

It sounds like you're in a difficult situation. I definitely agree that you should have any future donations go straight to the vet so you can control how they are spent. 

The x-ray should help identify any suspect areas. If they took several, I'd ask if they can be reviewed by a specialist/radiologist (though they may charge you for the consult). And if you do end up getting an ultrasound done, that should definitely be done by a radiologist/specialist. 

Agreed, the bloodwork would help rule out certain issues and hopefully point them in the right direction, and check to see if there's an infection, etc. I'd make sure they do a full CBC, Chem 27, and urinalysis (I'm asusming they would anyhow, but it's good just to double check - better to do it all at once).

So since the blockage cleared, has she had any other symptoms (weight loss, anorexia, nausea)?


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

emilyatl said:


> So since the blockage cleared, has she had any other symptoms (weight loss, anorexia, nausea)?


Weight loss, but I don't know if that's for the fact she wasn't eating on her own or not. She was assist fed at least a can of food a day, and is still being assisted a little bit to make sure she's eating at least that much. She's not 'skinny' though. She still has a belly, but her sides are sunken in.
Then of course, the refusing food on her own. (Until we started steroids). 
For several days, she would vomit everything that we gave her, and that was when we were seriously contemplating euthanasia, but she started holding her food down.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmm. I'd definitely try to get the bloodwork done as soon as possible. There are so many things that cause loss of appetite. I hope it's good news. Do you know how much your vet charges for the bloodwork? I'd find that out first and see if you can get a few people to donate. It really shouldn't be more than $100 for everything (and if they give discounted rescue rates, it should be 20% less). 

My kitty is on steroids too, and it has increased his appetite quite a bit, so that's a good side effect!


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

If the rescue won't pay for it, it probably won't get done. (And at this rate, it doesn't seem like they're gonna pay for it). My mom's already spent several hundred dollars out of pocket and will be the one paying for her steroids for however much longer we have her (even if that means the rest of her life). She can't afford to keep spending so much on her, unfortunately.....


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Bad news. My mom's foster failure and our other foster are sneezing and hacking now.

It's gonna really suck if the dogs get it too, considering one of them is a 14 year old lab. 
So SO mad and frustrated.

The rescue owner lied to my mom. She told her that the vet tech was the one that said if she's not showing signs, then she can be around everyone else. 
Vet tech said to keep her quarantined since she came from the pound, but the rescue owner had my mom put her with everyone else anyway!

So close to being done.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, no. If they have feline herpes virus (which is one of the main causes of upper respiratory infections in cats), it is very contagious (especially during the first few days). It can be tough to get rid of. Assuming it's that and not bacterial, they shouldn't need antibiotics. I would get them started on L-Lysine supplements. You can get it at pet stores or vitamin stores. They have pet versions that come in a huge cannister that are flavored like cheese, liver, etc. and unflavored to (it's a powder you just sprinkle on/mix with their food). It can take a while to get out of their systems though. Kittens, in particular, are susceptible because their immune systems are so weak. I always quarantine mine for 10 days when they have it. I would be pretty livid with the rescue owner too.

It is "feline" though, and cannot be transmitted to dogs or people, so your pup should be safe (again, assuming it's FHV, and not bacterial).

Here's a link on ASPCA about FHV:
Herpes | ASPCA


----------

